# Tips on how to start writing a story?



## Verok (Mar 24, 2014)

For years now, I've been brain-storming and organising my story ideas. But, I've been finding it difficult to actually go out and write them. I was wondering if any of you guys have suffered a similar case, when you began your writing journey. If so, do you guys have any tips on how you overcame this and actually went forward in writing your story.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 24, 2014)

The exact same thing happened to me this year : had been maturing an idea for nearly a year and started writing only in January. The main obstacle was just getting the motivation to start writing. It was only when I said "erf to hell with it" that I wrote the first sentence... And then everything got launched with full force. I guess you just need to be mad enough to stop worrying and start your thing, because otherwise you'll never feel ready.


----------



## Conker (Mar 24, 2014)

The hardest part about starting is physically doing it. I had to spend a few days convincing myself to start before I actually did. I even opened up the word document and wrote a bit of a small introduction to myself so the document wouldn't seem so empty when I did start. Something like, "you're writing this because you think you should. it might suck but oh well. You should write it anyways."

I also gave myself goals I could keep: write at least two pages a day. Stop at two if you want to or have to. I usually stopped dead at two pages and would return the next day and start up again. Sometimes I wrote more, but I never wrote less.

So, my suggestion is to set some kind of goal you know you can keep and then start. It's hard and terrifying, but after like the third day it's just a thing you're doing. After a week i'ts a routine.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 24, 2014)

I've read about different types of ways to get started.

One that I might try is to first write out the basics of what will happen. Just paraphrased, really. Then start building on those, becoming more detailed. 

Normally, I just start writing from point A to point B. The problem with that, though, is that if I want to have to change something, it takes longer the more I write and then I'd lose interest.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 24, 2014)

I never really outline anything I write, it's usually just written on the fly with vague concepts bouncing around in my head and edited to make sure it all follows logically, but the rare cases that I do outline something, it's more of just a large paragraph surmising everything but the opening and ending. I write what I love and daydream about all the time, so that's a very important part of it (unless you're aiming to go public/money making). 

 I don't really write huge stories (my biggest is maybe 10-15k words), so it's a lot easier to go that route (unless your memory is impeccable), but if you're going to be working on 'book' size (75-100k words), you'll probably need to at least write out the jist of each chapter and the general story arc you want to follow, with sub-arcs for each character.


----------



## Conker (Mar 24, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I don't really write huge stories (my biggest is maybe 10-15k words), so it's a lot easier to go that route (unless your memory is impeccable), but if you're going to be working on 'book' size (75-100k words), you'll probably need to at least write out the jist of each chapter and the general story arc you want to follow, with sub-arcs for each character.


You don't need to. It's nice to have some things planned out in advance, but it's also fun to just start and see where things go.

It's sorta the Stephen King method (and why the endings to some of his books aren't very good )


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 24, 2014)

Conker said:


> You don't need to. It's nice to have some things planned out in advance, but it's also fun to just start and see where things go.
> 
> It's sorta the Stephen King method (and why the endings to some of his books aren't very good )



Weren't you asking for writing help in a different thread


----------



## Destova (Mar 24, 2014)

See, I'm actually quite opposite from most of you. I find starting really easy; it's the keep on going I have problems with. 

Most of my stuff is stream of conscience, and when that stream finally runs out I just kinda burn out. It's one of my major problems of getting anything done, as I have dozens of unfinished works. 

Right now the most recent thing I've started, and granted I've not written in five years, I've now been writing over two weeks now. I can't stop at the moment, but I know I'm gonna botch up soon and that stream is gonna dwindle. 

Also, this is kinda the first work I've ever outlined, sooooo maybe this will be different for me. I dunno. 

As for the OP, it'll come to you. Writing isn't like drawing, at least for me. Drawing you usually start somewhere specific (like in drawing a person or being, usually the head) and work your way around. Writing, again to me, is full of starts and stops. It's about combining everything in your head into something coherent. Outlines, I'm coming to find, make that very very easy. As I said I've not used one previously, so my work is flowing better than anything I've done previous because of it, and I think it's cause like I say, I can't start from the beginning, from a set point (run ons yay). I have parts all around my story fully thought out, and other parts in between that have absolutely nothing. So I've got what I know outlined, filled in the blanks with what should be there, and THEN I'm starting from the beginning. Without the worry of trying to remember different parts of the tale, as it's all on paper in a logical order, it's really making things easier for me. 

Wow that went on longer than I thought, I apologize for my run ons.


----------



## Conker (Mar 25, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Weren't you asking for writing help in a different thread


I was asking for editing help. The two are different!


----------



## Verok (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your helpful advice. But one quick question, would it be better to write it on paper first then type it in on a computer or not?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 25, 2014)

Verok said:


> Thank you everyone for your helpful advice. But one quick question, would it be better to write it on paper first then type it in on a computer or not?


I'd say yes because then you have a rough draft to go over before you type it up.


----------



## Conker (Mar 25, 2014)

Verok said:


> Thank you everyone for your helpful advice. But one quick question, would it be better to write it on paper first then type it in on a computer or not?


I've met a few people who prefer this, though I can't stand the idea. I type so much faster than I can write, and I prefer just letting my fingers fly as ideas come. 

Depends on what you want though and how you wind up writing it. No wrong way to do any of this, and that's a good thing.

But I prefer to type. I save each draft as a new document so I have my old ones to go back to, and the word comment feature makes leaving notes for yourself really easy. You can also highlight text and all those other fun things that word offers.


----------



## Destova (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm old school so I "usually" write before I type. I'm doing so right now but that's mostly because I am currently writing at work. But as others say, it does give you that first draft that lets you catch bigger stuff. It's pure user preference though.


----------



## Oshy (Apr 25, 2014)

Someone has probably already mentioned this, but still..~

Don't write a story and stop. 

Just *dont. *I've done that about 20+ times and every time its just another regret.
If you have a good story on mind, and you are passionate about writing it, do it.
If you feel like and know you wont write it, I wouldn't waist my time.

Passion. Without it, writing is impossible. Well, writing something _good _is nearly impossible.


----------

